# Tomato/Nightshade plants harm cow??



## Catalytic (Sep 15, 2010)

If a cow eats tomato or pepper plants, is that a problem? I know plants int he nightshade family can be poisonous, so I want to check before I let her go after my garden


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

A cow would have to eat alot of them to get sick, I have had cows in with nightshade and never had any ill effect. Now smaller animals would be a differant story. I don`t think I would go out of my way to let her eat the plants. > Thanks Marc


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

true nightshade will kill a cow quick but not some of the nightshade family. I don't know how to explain the bad plant other than it has pods and looks like a bean plant. most cows will only eat the bad nightshade if they have no choice.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Cat, I wouldn't worry too much unless you are starving your animals and they are being forced to eat anything green. Cows and sheep won't eat anything in the nightshade family by choice. Over the years pigs, sheep and cattle have broken into the vegetable garden and each and every one of them ate the tomatoes including those that were still green, but didn't touch the plants. Not in the slightest bit interested in peppers, not even the fruit. Nightshade that grows in the paddocks is ignored.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------

